# Frost Bite



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

How are you all dealing with frost bite with all this cold weather?

Some of my hens just have a little bit on the ends of their combs, but my rooster is getting is pretty bad. I am just so sad for them right now. We have a pretty small, well insulated coop for them.

I have two openings on each side of the eaves, but blocked up some of it because it felt drafty. I have never been able to get anyone to really explain how much ventilation is enough. I always get the same non-specific, general statement about needing ventilation, but not drafts. 

I tried keeping them inside the coop one day, but one chicken either got injured or pecked and blood sprayed everywhere. So I try to turn the light on in the morning and let them into their run a bit later in the day. Their run is now covered with plastic, but has enough ventilation so that it doesn’t frost up.

What should I put on the frostbite? I have red kote, blue kote, and a herbal salve.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd go with the herbal salve if it's not mentholated in any way. Or vaseline. Keeping a thin layer of vaseline on their combs could help protect them.

I know that ventilation thing is tough. But if they have frostbite after being up that kind of points to it being too moist in the coop. Is there a vent near the floor? Or does the door fit loosely enough to allow for air to move in towards the floor? That's part of the circulation of air that's needed. 

If you have a bunch of birds in a smaller space the moisture can get pretty high pretty fast.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Don't use Redkote because of potential pecking. Bluekote, vaseline or triple antibiotic ointment work well. Locking them down in the coop is guaranteed to cause fighting if they want out. So mine are in and out, they spend most daylight hours out. I always feel terrible if my roos get any frostbite on their combs. This winter I have had only one frostbite case out of forty-five birds, just the points on his comb and they have healed nicely. I've never had it on turkeys, ducks, peafowl or emus.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'd go with the herbal salve if it's not mentholated in any way. Or vaseline. Keeping a thin layer of vaseline on their combs could help protect them.
> 
> I know that ventilation thing is tough. But if they have frostbite after being up that kind of points to it being too moist in the coop. Is there a vent near the floor? Or does the door fit loosely enough to allow for air to move in towards the floor? That's part of the circulation of air that's needed.
> 
> If you have a bunch of birds in a smaller space the moisture can get pretty high pretty fast.


The door is home made with plywood and boards. It may fit tight enough to block air flow, but I am not sure. Could I cut a hole in the bottom of the door and install a small vent? Or would that create a draft with the vent in the eaves?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Don't use Redkote because of potential pecking. Bluekote, vaseline or triple antibiotic ointment work well. Locking them down in the coop is guaranteed to cause fighting if they want out. So mine are in and out, they spend most daylight hours out. I always feel terrible if my roos get any frostbite on their combs. This winter I have had only one frostbite case out of forty-five birds, just the points on his comb and they have healed nicely. I've never had it on turkeys, ducks, peafowl or emus.


That is nice you only had one with frostbite. I feel like such a heel that my chickens are suffering while I figure this stuff out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not an easy balancing act trying to find the just right air flow.

Some do have vents that can be opened and closed at the floor of their coops. But most have doors that don't fit snug and that air leakage is enough. If they don't have air blowing on them is what you want to work towards. Having one in the floor and the upper vents it will just allow for natural air flow without wind.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's not an easy balancing act trying to find the just right air flow.
> 
> Some do have vents that can be opened and closed at the floor of their coops. But most have doors that don't fit snug and that air leakage is enough. If they don't have air blowing on them is what you want to work towards. Having one in the floor and the upper vents it will just allow for natural air flow without wind.


Maybe I will drill a few small holes in the bottom of the door until I can get to town to look for a little vent. There wouldn't be a lot of draft coming in that direction from the covered run.

Next year they will have a better coop, but I just need to get this one working for now.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

My poor boy. He actually let me put the herbal salve on him. I was a little concerned about the blue kote getting in his eyes.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Wind chills again tonight....-40 to -50


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blue Kote will cause blindness so it really is good you didn't use it. I would also do the wattles just to make them really ticked off at you. 

It can be a difficult thing to keep those big combed birds from suffering frostbite when you live in really cold areas so don't feel awful about this. You're trying to deal with it, that's what matters.

One question, do you have a way to get electricity to the coop? It might be worth hanging a couple of incandescent lights to give them a warm spot. Or there are heaters made specifically to be used in coops. 

I grew up in MI but there is no way in heck I could deal with that kind of cold anymore. Nope. Not going to happen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And one other thing, there are operational vents for crawl spaces that can be opened and closed. That might be something to investigate for installing near the floor. That way you can control the air flow.

Like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Foundation-C...eywords=foundation+vent&qid=1613338290&sr=8-9


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Blue Kote will cause blindness so it really is good you didn't use it. I would also do the wattles just to make them really ticked off at you.
> 
> It can be a difficult thing to keep those big combed birds from suffering frostbite when you live in really cold areas so don't feel awful about this. You're trying to deal with it, that's what matters.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that, thanks for the heads up.

This cold snap has been brutal, and it really caught me off guard. I do have a light in there, but it doesn't help at all. My poor guy got a little worse last night, even with salve all over his comb and waddle (putting that on was a little terrifying, but he surprised me and tolerated it well...and didn't peck me!). I have been avoiding using a heat bulb for fear of fire hazard, but I might just relent and put one in there. We have one more severe cold night to go.

Last night I viewed my door in the dark with the light on inside. I could see light all the way around, so now I am thinking maybe there is a problem with a draft instead of lack of ventilation?

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions! I really want to get this figured out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't feel wind coming through the area around the door then it's probably fine. 

I would try the vaseline on him and the others. Your salve may not be providing any protection at all.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you don't feel wind coming through the area around the door then it's probably fine.
> 
> I would try the vaseline on him and the others. Your salve may not be providing any protection at all.


Okay, I will pick some up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just what you wanted to do in this awful weather. Isn't it?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Just what you wanted to do in this awful weather. Isn't it?


Not at all!! I thought we had made it through a mild winter without the arctic blast, but oh no....

How is it where you live?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's kind of complicated. We're not getting the cold blast. Just barely not getting it. But the cold front is close enough that we're under tornado watches now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I spoke to a friend of mine about her birds. She's in single digit daytime temps right now but her birds are showing no signs of frostbite. I think you might want to open your upper vents more. 

You didn't say how many birds you had in the coop or how big it is but I'm beginning to think there is not enough airflow to keep moisture from building up. That's what causes the frostbite.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

7 degrees here and I'll need to check for frostbite. The cold is bad enough, but we also had a huge amount of rain right before the temperature plummeted so everything got wet and now iced over. Eggs to hatch today went DIS and no surprise there. It's likely that all the small hens have DIS eggs now. When it gets warmer I'll candle and access damages. With a bit of luck some will survive this frigid cold.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> 7 degrees here and I'll need to check for frostbite. The cold is bad enough, but we also had a huge amount of rain right before the temperature plummeted so everything got wet and now iced over. Eggs to hatch today went DIS and no surprise there. It's likely that all the small hens have DIS eggs now. When it gets warmer I'll candle and access damages. With a bit of luck some will survive this frigid cold.


I'm adding more hay and hay seed to the coop today.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Wish I had the hay/straw. I do have fine wood shavings; it will do. At least the sun is shining and with plastic covering the south-east side, the serama coop will be nice and warm. And it will stay warm for the cold night. Yeah for sunlight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have sunlight for the first time in a long time too. Not saying it's doing much to make it feel better out there but it's nicer than the constant gloom.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I spoke to a friend of mine about her birds. She's in single digit daytime temps right now but her birds are showing no signs of frostbite. I think you might want to open your upper vents more.
> 
> You didn't say how many birds you had in the coop or how big it is but I'm beginning to think there is not enough airflow to keep moisture from building up. That's what causes the frostbite.


Stay safe with the crazy weather!

I have 6 birds in a small, but tall coop. Their water is outside, and I use wood chip bedding. I did manage to find a 150 watt red heat bulb at Petsmart, which seems to be just enough to take the edge off.

I am now noticing that the crack at the top of the door is wide enough so that I can see them roosting. That could be putting a draft right on them. I may try to put a vent on the bottom of the door and get that gap on the top filled in. It hasn't been windy at all, but the next breezy day I will close myself in and see if I feel drafts.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I have sunlight for the first time in a long time too. Not saying it's doing much to make it feel better out there but it's nicer than the constant gloom.


Nice! We have been getting sun, but the highs have been hovering around zero, give or take a few degrees. I am so done with this weather!! It is supposed to get in the thirties here soon. Those chickens are going to think it is a tropical heat wave!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is crazy and it involves most of the country. I, fortunately, am not in it. It's not fun here but it's not deadly like where so many are. 

You can put a 1x4 at the top of the door, I'm assuming it swings out. That will block any actual wind but still allow air flow.


----------

